

Interpol wanted poster: Assange, Julian Paul - ceejayoz
http://www.interpol.int/public/data/wanted/notices/data/2010/86/2010_52486.asp

======
JeremyBanks
Is this new? It doesn't seem to say on the page when this was issued.

~~~
Alex3917
Within the last hour according to Google news:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/nov/30/interpol-
wanted-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/nov/30/interpol-wanted-
notice-julian-assange)

------
oakenshield
I hope they get inundated by "information" about this criminal. Here, look, he
gave an interview to Forbes just yesterday.

[http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/11/29/an-
intervie...](http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/11/29/an-interview-
with-wikileaks-julian-assange/)

~~~
nikcub
I know that it is easy to dismiss this case as having political motives, but
the facts at the moment are that two women have complained of sexual assault
and have named Assange as the perpetrator.

Until we hear or learn more or he faces these charges it should be taken at
face value and justice should be allowed to prevail and run its course.

The right thing for him to do would be to go back to Sweden and face the
charges, otherwise this issue will be continuously used to denigrate wikileaks
and the information.

Imagine the media with each instance of 'Julian Assange, Wikileaks
spokesperson' suddenly being replaced with 'International Fugitive, Julian
Assange, Wikileaks spokesperson'

~~~
oakenshield
With nearly every country that Assange has ties with being pressured by the US
and other mighty powers affected by Wikileaks, do you think the real truth
would come out? Justice departments and public prosecutors are run by the
state, after all. If they can find two women to accuse Assange for rape, can
they not find a jury to convict him?

This case would appeared a little less staged if the alleged rape had occurred
in Assange's past. Isn't it the least bit suspicious that the alleged rape
occurred soon after the Collateral Damage video leak? Assange doesn't strike
me as an idiot... do you really think he would go about raping someone when he
expects trouble?

Whatever event actually occurred, the fact remains that governments are making
fools of themselves by trying to suppress Wikileaks through these heavy-handed
measures to arrest Assange. In that regard alone, I support him.

~~~
nikcub
_If they can find two women to accuse Assange for rape, can they not find a
jury to convict him?_

I trust Sweden, a very advanced liberal country with an established justice
system. The USA doesn't have much on Sweden (Australia, on the other hand..)

Besides, it would be easier to just kill him than pull off a complicated
conspiracy that requires him to travel back to Sweden (what is the CIA going
to do, keep dropping off Sweden tourism and discount airfare flyers into his
mailbox?).

Can't say much about if he is stupid enough to rape somebody, thats what
trials are for.

------
morphir
i think its important to stress that Assange is just the public face of the
wikileaks organization. Bringing him down wont stop the leaks in any way.

~~~
ceejayoz
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilling_effect_(law)>

------
avstraliitski
Some of the real story.

[http://www.skandinaviflorida.com/web/sif.nsf/d6plinks/JEIE-8...](http://www.skandinaviflorida.com/web/sif.nsf/d6plinks/JEIE-8BBKQS)

